# Body Mount Bushing Assembly order (65)



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

As I am sure most of you have or are about to change out your body mount bushing's. The old ones, to me look like a dognut and different diameter, but the new ones are straight sided equal diameter and different heights. So if you know the right order of assembly, would appreciate it. Old bushing shown from shop manual, Special #3 and replacements.


----------

